# CGK Boer Goat Kids



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I decided I would have one page with pictures of the kids. That way we can watch them grow. Here are the kids weights. Martini's kids were already 3 days old when I found the scale but the rest are from the day they were born. 
Jasmine 11.2 pounds
Zoey buck 8.2
Zoey doe 7.6
Puzzle 9.6
Martini doe 9.2
Martini little buck 7.4
Martini big buck 9.4
Jasmine's big buck kid








Zoey's buck kid








Zoey's keeper doeling








Puzzle's buck kid








Martini's big buckling








Martini's little buckling








Martini's keeper doeling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Throwing out names what do you think about Martini's olive for Martini's doeling. Last year's kids were named Martini's shaken and Martini's stirred. And for Zoey's doeling naming her painted pretty. Not sure about the names just started thinking about them today. All the bucks are for sale so they won't get named.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the name Olive as that is my herd queen and she is a mighty fine doe 

Will you wether all the bucklings or sell them for meat?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the goal is for them all to be show wethers unless someone does want a commercial buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I like Martini's Olive. ::


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully if it's warmer this weekend I can get better pictures of them all.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Zoey's buck








Zoey's doe








Jasmine's buck








Puzzle's buck









I don't have any good new ones of the triplets.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good! Love the color.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I am happy with them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, very nice kiddo's there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Pretty babies


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in love with zoey's buck I really want to sell him as a commercial buck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What a little stud this guy is.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

very nice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Zoey's buck and this one are my 2 favorites.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - you have some really nice kids! They have grown so much already - congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is such a beast I love him


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Took some random pictures tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great! Must be fun watching all those kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness where has the time gone  they are huge! The red one with the few spots that guy is going to be a looker! Well who am I kidding he already is


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks they have gotten so big it's crazy. The red one, zoey's buck, and jazmine's buck are all sold as 4-H wethers. Now I just need to get martini's bucks sold and I will feel better.


----------



## PearlandOpal (Jun 12, 2013)

Awe, they're so adorable!! I'm on a goat diet, but the pics are giving me the itch, LOL! Hubby's going to kill me!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Ooofah! Wow...nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just sold martini's bigger buck as a buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well of course he sold. They are all super nice kids! Now was Zoe the doe you wanted a doeling out of?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This stud knows how to pose. He is growing so well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I just weighed the kids today. Some of the kids ADG are great and others are not so good. Martini's big buck has done the worst but I knew that before I weighed them. He was set back for a week not eating creep feed and not getting enough milk. He has really bounced back and is growing good again.
Martini's big buck- 25.2 pounds .30 ADG
Martini's little buck- 31.8 pounds .47 ADG
Martini's does- 31.0 pounds .42 ADG
Zoey's doe- 29.2 pounds .41 ADG
Zoey's buck- 36 pounds .53 ADG
Puzzles buck- 39 pounds .57 ADG
Jasmine's buck 49.4 pounds .73 ADG


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are growing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they are I just hope martini's buck keeps catching up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well today is the day everyone got weaned. It's amazing how fast time goes. The Wethers will be going to their new homes this weekend most likely.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone is weaned, banded, and tagged. 3 of the boys have gone to their new homes. The other 2 will go one monday. It's sad to see them go but I love seeing how excited the kids are to get their goats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Issac Warners new wether








Maggie Warners new wether








Jaxson schniders new wether


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They sure have grown!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting big.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The biggest was about 60 pounds


----------

